
Apple/Google contact tracing will work without apps [pdf] - riffraff
https://covid19-static.cdn-apple.com/applications/covid19/current/static/contact-tracing/pdf/ExposureNotification-FAQv1.0.pdf
======
KerryJones
It took me a little bit to find the "without apps part". Here's the paragraph:

> In the second phase, available in the coming months, this capability will be
> introduced at the operating system level to help ensure broad adoption,
> which is vital to the success of contact tracing. After the operating system
> update is installed and the user has opted in, the system will send out and
> listen for the Bluetooth beacons as in the first phase, but without
> requiring an app to be installed.

~~~
1cvmask
And since it is at the OS level then what is there to prevent it being opt-out
or even mandatory?

~~~
KerryJones
Yeah -- this is definitely going to be a privacy concern -- I think the
biggest part of the "opt-out" is you don't have to alert anyone when you
contract COVID-19... but they're still tracing you the whole time?

This feels a lot like Dark Knight.

